# Initial Body Fat and Body Composition Changes



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

For many years (decades?) a common suggestion was that one should attempt to gain some muscle mass mass (through resistance training and possibly overeating) prior to beginning a diet. Well meaning individuals would suggest you spent 3-4 weeks or more training hard and eating well to gain muscle mass. The goal was to raise metabolism [...]

*Read More...*


----------

